# Birthing A Whizzer Is Just As Exciting As Popping Out A Baby



## Goldenrod (Mar 2, 2020)

Birthing A Whizzer Is Just As Exciting As Popping Out A Baby












































By Al Blum and Ray Spangler



A Whizzer project is more fun than a baby because your friends get to watch you getting it started. Making this little scarlet bruiser was a group affair. I barely controlled my lust for the board track Whizzer racer that Ricky-The-Striper bagged upon its completion at Al’s garage. I pined away until everyone’s kind sir, George Monty, held up an antique Izetta spring-activated girder fork and said: “Look at what I got”. I was wet with Whizzer picnic rain but I could still see through the drips. Soggy money changed hands. It wasn’t exactly an orgasmic pulse that tingled through me, but it was in the same neighborhood. I cradled the spring loaded, pump-action beauty like a newborn fawn as I showed it to Al. It needed to have a Whizzer attached to it that was worthy of this once-in-a-lifetime jewel.

In 1950, Georgie went to Italy with his family as a seventh grader and saw a moped fork that would make his three-speed Indian bicycle look like a flat track racer. His father was an Indian motorcycle dealer and also sold the now rare, Indian bikes from Europe. The local cousins were mobilized for a frantic search of the local war-torn junkyards. The grinning relatives handed George his iron dream as they said: bon voyage", using many appropriate hand gestures. Orgasmo! Georgie held it out in front of him by the fork legs and became a lifelong peddler of pedals, spoked wheels and rare bicycle pieces. We are all thankful for that.

Back at the eat-off-the-lathe garage, a straight bar was cut, bent and brazed. A thick fake bicycle “gas” tank was modified into a real tank, with functioning orifices. A fender was bobbed and rims were dimpled. As quick as you can blurt out, “Who choked my chicken?”, the whole assembly was sandblasted and powder coated in a slick covering of blood red paint. 1973 was the year that I met my long-suffering wife.

Chrome rims can be powder coated any color so why not the color of the bike? The red stand is pin striped to match the bike. The bike is decorated in the S 10 “box” style striping that seems to be our favorite in the land of Abe. This will one of three bikes I will take to World Of Wheels  March 6-8 and it had better win first place. We average four new members from this show. I post each new bike on The CABE .Com website with our newsletter’s information.  Since the victimized people of Illinois can buy Marijuana, we have become Jamaica.  I bought a video surveillance system.  We need this because we and Harley Davidson are the only two motorcycle manufacturers in the USA.

The brave little racer has several proud papas: Joe, Bobby, George, Al, Ray, Ricky-The-Striper, Boris and Tommy The-Ham-Vacuuming-Mutt. Fantastico! the world’s only Roman-nosed Whizzer.





Sorry, must dash,



                                                 Too-da-loo


----------



## Boris (Mar 2, 2020)

That is really dazzling Ray!!!! And I'd say that even if it didn't have one o' my custom reflectors on that really cool girder fork. That is one of mine, isn't it?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow.....excelent


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 2, 2020)

Boris said:


> That is really dazzling Ray!!!! And I'd say that even if it didn't have one' my custom reflectors on that really cool girder fork. That is one of mine, isn't it?



I will make you also a daddy in the edit, just before the dog.


----------



## Boris (Mar 2, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I will make you also a daddy in the edit, just before the dog.




WAAAAAAAAY too much credit.
More like ".......and Boris was also present at the baby shower."


----------

